# So I bought this dog....



## Jeff Oehlsen

I will post some pictures of him as soon as I get some sleep. We got there late to pick him up, but he was about an hour off schedule with the storm that was going through.

He was shipped in a giganto crate, so we had to put it in the car sideways so it would fit. He seems like a good boy, and likes Steph.

I have been up pretty much since 8 am monday. it is 10pm here. Long drive, and ..... long drive.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Who cares?


----------



## Chris Michalek

what breed? Cocker?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What do you want from my life ? 

I forgot the link, I am sure you have guessed. Gonna breed him to a bitch that I just picked up, see what he produces. I am not good at self promotion like Suttle, so give me a break.

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/506175/Basco des Trévires/

Thomas, pleasant as always I see. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What do you want from my life ?
> Thomas, pleasant as always I see. LOL


Jeff,

What did you expect? You and Carol had a big laugh with the 
$11K Buko thread and then the Jeff H Gay bashing thread (which could have been Fellatio ano) and we're supposed to take you serious when you start another thread with "So I bought this dog..." ?


----------



## Daryl Ehret

What's the deal with the female? You think he's the only one puttin' in to those pups?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

My, my, my, you do think big. Like Daryl, whose the future mommy? I see a GSD kennel in the making. Is the girlie dog FR too?

Terrasita


----------



## Carol Boche

Glad to hear that Basko came in alright and that you are home getting some much needed rest. 

Can't wait to see him. Are you going to want to drive up so you can bring him next month?


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What do you want from my life ?
> 
> I am not good at self promotion like Suttle, so give me a break.
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/506175/Basco%20des%20Trévires/


Dude, the dogs great grandfather's name is DORK, you may need to do some self promotion to compensate for that!! LOL

Seriously, good luck with him.


----------



## Anne Jones

Thought you were more of a confirmed Mali man.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

mike suttle said:


> Dude, the dogs great grandfather's name is DORK, you may need to do some self promotion to compensate for that!! LOL
> 
> Seriously, good luck with him.


Now that is funny1 Don't care who you are, that is still funny.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Anne. I think that too many people skim my posts. : ) I like a dog that works.


----------



## David Feliciano

Are you planning on trialing this dog? If so, in what sport/organization? Or is he just a stud dog?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Anne. I think that too many people skim my posts.




Not me. I cherish every word, every nuance, every bit of sub-text .....


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not me. I cherish every word, every nuance, every bit of sub-text .....


Why doesn't that surprise me Connie....you being a moderator.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> Why doesn't that surprise me Connie....you being a moderator.



And I bet you do too, right, Don? :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

You bet, Jeff's posts are the first I read.


----------



## Anne Jones

I actually usually DO read all your posts....wouldn't miss them. Next to David, I'm your biggest fan!  But thought since you were not finding shepherds that you liked anymore, switched to the Mals.

Anyway, good luck with the new dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Not me. I cherish every word, every nuance, every bit of sub-text .....

I just bet you do ! LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jeff,
> 
> What did you expect? You and Carol had a big laugh with the
> $11K Buko thread and then the Jeff H Gay bashing thread
> QUOTE]
> 
> I didn’t catch these and they sound good can anyone link me to them ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: But thought since you were not finding shepherds that you liked anymore, switched to the Mals.

How old is your female again ?? : )

I guess I had to go somewhere else. There have been a few that I really liked, but finding out info was very difficult. 

There was a girl Sandrene who does Mondio, she had a GSD that I was pretty curious about. I never got to see the dog, and have no idea what happened to him. Rumor was he was too much, and got the forever sleep needle.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

David F........Dude, give it a rest. You have posted the same thing 3 times in the past 2 hours. Who cares what he does with the dog you freaking gossip queen.....
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## David Feliciano

Tim Bartlett said:


> David F........Dude, give it a rest. You have posted the same thing 3 times in the past 2 hours. Who cares what he does with the dog you freaking gossip queen.....
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)



You took the time to notice that. You follow me around like a puppy dog from thread to thread. Man crush? 

Now you come on here. What's your beef? Whose the drama queen :roll:


----------



## Troy Seaton

Best of luck with your new GSD...surprised to see it wasn't an AB  TS


----------



## Tim Bartlett

David Feliciano said:


> You took the time to notice that. You follow me around like a puppy dog from thread to thread. Man crush?
> 
> Now you come on here. What's your beef? Whose the drama queen :roll:


Yes, you have me all figured out. I have a HUGE crush on you. It seems to me that you can't resist causing problems on here. I start reading a pretty good thread and it never fails to be taken off its subject with your continual antics.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
Best of luck with your new GSD...surprised to see it wasn't an AB 

You know I love those dogs, I really do. How are your little ones doing ? I guess they are probably not so little by now.

Got any Capone's in there ??


----------



## David Feliciano

Tim Bartlett said:


> Yes, you have me all figured out. I have a HUGE crush on you. It seems to me that you can't resist causing problems on here. I start reading a pretty good thread and it never fails to be taken off its subject with your continual antics.


I said man crush. Not like a homosexual type crush more like I want to be like that guy or if I were a chick I'd have sex with that guy. Its normal. Everybody has one


----------



## Alison Grubb

Cool new addition.
Good luck with him Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thanks. I have some plans for him for sure.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Hey Jeff....Capone was a special dog for me..maybe more so for our bond but I know he was SOLID and I made a TON of mistakes that he forgave with the help of Tom Riche.......9 years later I'm a much better handler/trainer so previous mistakes have been replaced with "good training"  I'm really digging my boy Charlie right now as he's pretty much what I hoped for once the accident was confirmed...lol..I think I can really do some good things with him..and my female keeper Roxy is a fast twitch junkie that could be special if she doesn't explode 

Okay...in your experience what is the major difference between the traditional euro GSD(IPO) and French bred (French Ring) GSD???...Is there a difference temp wise I guess I'm asking....anyway...best of luck.TS


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I couldn't say for sure yet. I wanted to see if generations of FR had done anything positive in the way of thresholds, or jumping, or anything. Basically I am just wandering around blindly at this point.

Esko did full height on the pallisade at 7 months. We are just getting to the control work, but he stays in drive without any aggitation so far. I have seen some GSD's here trying to do Mondio fall out from the higher thresholds. You walk up and wack me, and Esko is gonna bite you. 

I figure it might take a few years before I can really see anything. I just figured my chances were better, considering what I want to do. There is a breeder in your area that I would like to go and take a look at his dogs. 

Then there is the fact that there are Sch dogs in the pedigrees anyway, but I was surprised at how some of the pedigrees look real nice, but they use the dog for people who want pets.

I will figure it out in a couple of years.... maybe.


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You walk up and wack me, and Esko is gonna bite you.


Yeah...ask me and my knee cap, still some awesome colors...LOL....K, apologies Jeff, and back on topic.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Does it still click ??


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does it still click ??


Why yes....yes it does. And, I am pretty sure there is some fluid under it. Doesn't really hurt, more like a ache. I might stick a needle in there and see if I get anything out of it. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

That is really gross. I had that done once. I hope it isn't that bad. Esko will not say he is sorry, but Buko would have. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is really gross. I had that done once. I hope it isn't that bad. Esko will not say he is sorry, but Buko would have. LOL


I know Esko's not sorry (a**hole)...by the looks of the calf he tasted without the Jambierre on....LOL. He will definitely teach anyone working legs with him to watch their footing.....

I am just happy to have the war wounds. HA HA. 

Don't have any on my ass from Buko though.....I think that video should be done downloading by morning....AHAHHAHAHAHAHA...decoy I am NOT!!!\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Buko doesn't like to work on girls as much. I am curious to see what Esko is gonna be like at two, or three. 

Kevin thinks he is gonna be a monster. I will wait and see if he will prove it, or not. I know that the stick just fires him up more.

Wait, what was this thread about ? Poor Basco.

I have BukO, EskO, and now BascO. Good greif.


----------



## Carol Boche

Yeah...sorry...derailed Basco's thread. ooops...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I don't have my pics ready anyway. Today was cloudy, and I need all the help I can get taking pictures. 

Gotta send me the pics you took so I can go through them and snag the ones I like. : )


----------



## Anne Jones

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: How old is your female again ?? : )


She will be 7 in the fall. She had a bad back injury 1 1/2yr ago & I am very careful what I do with her now. I won't take the risk of her being hurt again & not recovering. She is a crazy drive, hard tempermented dog that will work as long as she can still take a breath. So one of us has to have some common sense about her limitations.

If there had been Mondio around here when she was younger, I would have done that with her. Anyone that knows her would agree that she would have done well in that venue. I wish that she had had the opportunity to do that. Too bad their arn't do overs in life. 

It is nice that there is finally Ring Sports, something besides Schutzhund in this area (& even that is very limited) for people to be able to do with their dogs. Great for the new folks getting into sport dogs to have more than 1 option. No offence to the SchH folks, I used to be one, but I was never all that thrilled with it. It was the only show in town & I wanted to work my dogs in a sport venue.

I hope that your new dog meets all your expectations. Good luck with him. Looking forward to the new pix.


----------



## Troy Seaton

> I couldn't say for sure yet. I wanted to see if generations of FR had done anything positive in the way of thresholds, or jumping, or anything. Basically I am just wandering around blindly at this point.
> 
> Esko did full height on the pallisade at 7 months. We are just getting to the control work, but he stays in drive without any aggitation so far. I have seen some GSD's here trying to do Mondio fall out from the higher thresholds. You walk up and wack me, and Esko is gonna bite you.
> 
> I figure it might take a few years before I can really see anything. I just figured my chances were better, considering what I want to do. There is a breeder in your area that I would like to go and take a look at his dogs.
> 
> Then there is the fact that there are Sch dogs in the pedigrees anyway, but I was surprised at how some of the pedigrees look real nice, but they use the dog for people who want pets.
> 
> I will figure it out in a couple of years.... maybe.


Best of luck with Basco and it'll be interesting down the line to see if you can point to any major differences with in the breed based upon sport and or country...granted it's only one dog but still interesting...How's his Hold & Bark???  TS


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Hold and bark, thats a good one. I don't know. My decoys are all on vacation right now. I also have Esko, and I see in him more and more that I like as he gets older. He needs to work on his hold and bark for sure. LOL 

As soon as the guys get back, I will get some video up. Right now I need a crash course in French commands. : )


----------



## Timothy Stacy

All the French you'll need to know
You dumb fuktard sit means sit asshole
Vous fuktard muet assis signifie s'asseoir trou du cul


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Right now I need a crash course in French commands. : )


http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm

;-0


----------



## Alison Grubb

Here you go Jeff. ;-)
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm
Study up and have fun.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have tried to say daboo or whatever 5 different ways. I think the dog is laughing at me.


----------



## Carol Boche

Timothy Stacy said:


> All the French you'll need to know
> You dumb fuktard sit means sit asshole
> Vous fuktard muet assis signifie s'asseoir trou du cul


Permission to borrow this??? LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

Vous fuktard muet assis signifie s'asseoir trou du cul



:-k ............HEY! I ain't as dumb as I look. That ain't all in French! :lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have tried to say daboo or whatever 5 different ways. I think the dog is laughing at me.



What makes you think he's laughing at you because of your pronunciation?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think the dog is laughing at something all the time. He is a happy ****er, that's for sure.

Had a couple interesting moments when he decided to growl at me when I walked up to the crate, but you know me, I banged on the crate, made him lay down, and opened the door anyway.


----------



## catherine hardigan

Just remember that he's French. When he growls at you it's more of an existentail rant about _zee stupeed peeples keep passing in front of zee crate!! Nom de dieu!_ 

Just kidding.

I have a French dog as well, but I'm pretty sure that if anybody actually attacked me she would watch it all from the couch while enjoying a glass of red wine and a Gauloises. But she's a pointer.

And I know what you mean about laughing...


----------



## Jack Roberts

I am interested in seeing the build of the FR GSD compared to the IPO. I would think that breeding for the jumps and palisade would create a dog that is lighter and built a little more like a Malinois. 

It also seems like the prey drive would be higher in the FR GSD compared to the IPO GSD. If I was interested in a GSD, I would look at the FR bred GSD before looking at the IPO/Schutzhund lines. As long as the FR lines have excellent environmental nerves than it seems like you would get a healthier GSD that could handle the rigors of work without breaking down. 

I have seen pictures of the old GSD and they have a lighter but more solid build. They also look taller to me. Look at the pictures from 1920s dogdom issue at the middle of the page.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/322878.html?pagen=1


----------



## mike suttle

I have also wondered about this. I know that with the KNPV GSDs most of their lines goes back to the usual SchH dogs. So I was wondering if the French GSDs compare to the SchH GSDs in the same way the French Malis compared to the Dutch Malis. I am asking because I honestly dont know. I have no experience with the French GSDs.
I have a French guy who will start working here next week, so I expect to learn more about them soon.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Good God Suttle, don't go over there and get them all stirred up. They will start charging German prices for ****s sake.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova

Jack Roberts said:


> I am interested in seeing the build of the FR GSD compared to the IPO. I would think that breeding for the jumps and palisade would create a dog that is lighter and built a little more like a Malinois.
> 
> It also seems like the prey drive would be higher in the FR GSD compared to the IPO GSD. If I was interested in a GSD, I would look at the FR bred GSD before looking at the IPO/Schutzhund lines. As long as the FR lines have excellent environmental nerves than it seems like you would get a healthier GSD that could handle the rigors of work without breaking down.
> 
> I have seen pictures of the old GSD and they have a lighter but more solid build. They also look taller to me. Look at the pictures from 1920s dogdom issue at the middle of the page.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/322878.html?pagen=1


And have a look at those videos - they used to be able to jump well:

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=10497 (from 1:38 )

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=10764 (also 1:38 )

Why most of the GSDs can't do it now, or can they? Or maybe we shall start a new thread about it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I often wonder how many can. I also know if a dog stays at a height too long they can get stuck. I watched enough of the dogs in my old club struggle with 1 meter, after jumping .8 for a long time.

I also don't think that people breed with that ability in mind. With the Mals you have to think like that, or you will lose it.


----------

